# PE Exam Start Time in Pomona



## nsgoldberg (Oct 2, 2013)

Just curious, is the exam to start at ~8AM in Pomona (ME-MD section).

I'm trying to decide whether or not it's worth it to drop the $200 to stay at the Sheraton. I live about an hour away - without traffic. I'd have to leave at 6AM to be sure I got there before 7:30am. And it still leaves some chance for accidents and whatnot.

Opinions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 2, 2013)

I just reserved a room. I can always cancel the day before, if I change my mind.


----------



## solomonb (Oct 2, 2013)

Stay at the Sheraton. It is well worth the $200 not to have the artificial pressure to worry about in addition to worrying about passing the test. This is just a cost of doing business. Get there by 6PM on check in nite. Get settled, have a nice dinner, shower and go to bed. No alcohol-- you don't your mind goofed up. You want to do this one time and be done with it-- this is a cost of doing business.

Worrying about traffic, breakdowns, car trouble, rain storms-- you want to do this one time only.

Good Luck.


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Oct 3, 2013)

Just because there's a fancy hotel in town doesn't mean you have to stay there ...

1. I took my PE at Pomona and I stayed a few miles away at a motel for a fraction of the price (of staying at the Sheraton).

2. And in college I took my EIT at Pomona, and slept in my car.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 3, 2013)

I do not know what time and building your exam is in but your admittance letter should state this, no?

An hour away is nothing. Half the fun is getting up when it is pitch black out, shoving your Banker boxes and dolly in the trunk, putting your coffee mug in the cup holder and heading out.  My drive from Murrieta to Pomona is 1 hour too. I did it three times (once each for 8-hr, Survey, Seismic). 

Good luck.


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the input all.

I am getting my MSME at Cal Poly, and class gets out at 8pm the night before. So I can grab some dinner and jump across the freeway to the hotel. My wife is going to stay the night there with me too - she works in Brea, so it'll be a short drive in the morning for her.

I looked at other hotels in the area, and they were about $40 cheaper. I figured it was worth the extra amount to not have to worry about parking and whatnot. Plus, they have a nice breakfast buffet.


----------



## KevinNg (Oct 8, 2013)

Nsgoldberg,

Examinees have to report to exam site at 7AM. The door will open around 7AM and It takes around for checking... before exam start. If you come early, you will find closer packing space.

I recommend get there by 6:45 AM


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you Kevin.

CA is supposed to send the info out 2-3 weeks before the start of the exam. Friday will be 2 weeks. Thankfully the hotel is next door. I can walk out of the hotel, and to the fairplex. No parking worries


----------

